# made some chips...



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the first "thing" was cut out of a piece of ash from a neighbor's tree that I helped cut up last weekend.

it seems to turn easy, but was checking before I even started working it.

I started out thinking I might make a small baseball bat out of it, I ended up with what I call a "bonker" - cause the only thing it's going to be good for is bonking someone on the head. (look out Bobby  ) The first time I hit something with it - it'll probably split into a million pieces.

I also turned a pen out of some casia (or cassia) that I bought at bought at woodwright. Actually the wood is kinda ugly to me - so I'm glad I only bought 1 blank of that type.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sell that to one of the offshore guys! Will make one heck of a shark "bonker". 

One of the beauties of turning is you can adjust your plans as you go. Good job on the pen but now you need to get in production mode like Bobby and Tortuga....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey that looks good to me. The pen looks good too. 

I need to make more pens I have either gave them away or sold all I have.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That thing looks good. Call it a Kingfish Knocker


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yep, drill out the top and fill it with lead...or make a really big pen

I need more pen supplies....how the heck do ya'll build them with out legs? Mine keep walking off.......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Try this Bill. I had a pen with me today when we went out to eat. It was a ugly pen one of my rejects that I had taken to show my son what a REAL ugly pen looked like. The waiter we had was having one of those days, droping stuff and other customers upset with him and he couldn't find his pen. He was great with us. Did a very good job. When he came to our table for about the 10th time I asked him if he had found his pen. He said no so I pulled the ugly pen out and gave it to him. My son told him I make these pens. You would have thought I had given him a $50 tip. He was so happy. I mean this pen was ugly too.


----------

